
Show HN: Parallax – A distributed query-engine for private data written in Rust - lhdj
https://github.com/openquery-io/core/tree/master/parallax
======
lhdj
Hey HN. We're Christos, Damien and Nodar, founders of OpenQuery to answer any
questions you may have.We've spent the past few months working tirelessly
developing a distributed query engine for dealing with sensitive data.

The project skeleton has just recently come together and we couldn't wait to
share it with the community.We want to take the technology we've developed
with Parallax and push it in the right direction solving real-world problems.
If there are any particular use-cases you'd like us to look into we would love
to hear about them!

